# 60, 120 or 240Hz



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What's your preference?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: 60, 120 or 120Hz*

that depends if you plan to use the 3d stuff you need 120hz.if not then 60hz is fine.most tv shows and stuff is under 60 fps so 120hz isnt really needed.


----------

